# Vacuum sealed smoked salmon



## beaverhunter

I have just hot smoked some salmon it was done in a dry brine of brown sugar and pickling salt overnight then smoked at 120 for an hour or so and finished at 180 degrees. I then vacuum sealed it. how long will this be good for if it kept in the fridge? Second question is how does it freeze? Thanks Kyle


----------



## dirtsailor2003

About a week in the fridge. It freezes fine and will be good for about 6 months +.


----------



## daveomak

I wrap fish tightly in plastic wrap before vac packing...   keeps the oils from squishing out all over...  Freeze the fish before vac packing if going in the freezer...   wrap with plastic and freeze on a sheet pan first...


----------



## cmayna

I simply let my smoked Salmon rest in the fridge overnight then vacuum seal and freeze the following day.  No plastic wrapping, no pre freeze, etc.   I have smoked pieces in the freezer well over 6 months old and they taste great.

I will say that slightly freezing a very wet pieces of whatever for sure helps prevent the liquid from being sucked out during vacuuming.


----------



## Bearcarver

cmayna said:


> I simply let my smoked Salmon rest in the fridge overnight then vacuum seal and freeze the following day.  No plastic wrapping, no pre freeze, etc.   I have smoked pieces in the freezer well over 6 months old and they taste great.
> 
> I will say that slightly freezing a very wet pieces of whatever for sure helps prevent the liquid from being sucked out during vacuuming.










     Exactly!!

Bear


----------



## themule69

Go with the above recommendations and you will be fine.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

